# FINAL BFN THIS IS THE END



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Girls,


How am I and DH going to cope, got the news of our final BFN today.  After 6 years and 9 months of trying we have exhausted all routes.

3 miscarriages, 9 months of Clomid, 3 IUI, 2IVF, 1 ICSI and we have no baby at the end of all this.

I feel so empty and I never ever thought I would never be a mummy.

Help can anybody help us?


Ali


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Just wanted to say sorry about your news and wanted to send you a big hug.

xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Ali, sending you both massive   hun. it must be very hard to reach the end of the road, can i suggest that you go and have some counselling to help you come to terms with this. Also sometimes there are other options like doner cycles or adoption (not sure if either of these options would be right for you so sorry if they are not) also you might find it helpfull to read the moving on - deciding and accepting thread as the ladies on there will understand and be able to help you through this (link below) sorry i can't be more help hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=94.0

take care and if i you need anything just shout and i'll point you in the right direction 

pam xx


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Ali,

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to read of your BFN.  Sending you both a big hug.  Sorry can't offer your any further advice.

Shaz


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear of your pain  .. we would all take it away if we could   .. I hope that you manage to get your dream somehow.. 
Cat x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Aliso 1,

So sorry to here your news and wanted to send a big hug to you both            

I know exactly what you are going through, after 3 IVF BFN with our own embryos, we went down the route of donors, amazingly I got pregnant but time and time again I was unfortunate to miscarry.  I felt we were so near yet so far, but still felt the urge to be a mummy, some would probably say a selfish desire, we just keep on trying.  We are down regulating at the moment and this time I will be on steroids at embryo transfer time,  to try and combat a miscarriage, fingers crossed!

You really need to give yourselves time to heal before deciding which direction to go next. 

You can get a lot of information and support via the FF website, I just wish I'd have found this site years ago.

Take care

empty2


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Ali,

Just wanted to say how dreadfully sorry I was to read of your BFN.  I am sorry I can't offer any advice, just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you both.

Take care

Raffles


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I just want to say how sorry I am to read of your BFN.  I'm so sorry i can't offer any advice.

Take care, 

Tracy


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Ali, 

I am so sorry you still feel like you should give up.  I am sure many of us have felt this, many times.  I can't imagine how you feel after all you've been through all these years, but if it were me, i'd make sure i'd exhausted every possibility.  Forgive me if you feel you already have, but have you already considered or tried, all the miscarriage tests, PGD, immune tests etc.  Is there any way you can have tx at a different clinic?

I have not had a BFP - ever, and have just had a BFN after tx at the ARGC - but I feel this is the best place to be.  After 2 failed cycles at our 1st clinic we moved and I had the immnue tests, hysteroscopy, drugs to support me during the 2ww.  I feel as though they cover everything and hope it was just bad luck it didn't work for us.  They offer pioneering tests such as PGD and immune testing and I have read so many stories of people that have been successful following treatment for these.  They are new and controversial, but it just might be what you need??  At our follow-up we will discuss if there are any other tests we should do - I will throw everything at it.

I'm sure you've thought of everything and do not want to patronise you at all, but just thought i'd give you my take on it as well as sending you  BIG        

Mack x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi alison,


just wanted to say how sorry i was to hear of your BFN and to hear that your tx journey has ended      


xdebsx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

There really is nothing any of us can say that will ease your pain at this time, but I hope that a few cyber hugs will at least help a little. I know the pain of BFN and I am so so sorry this hasn't worked out for you. Everyone keeps telling us about other options. Just not ready for that. Not sure that I ever will be. It is OK to be really sad.......but life does have good days too......... just not now....................................
Kitykat
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Ali - i am so sorry for your BFN and all the pain and heartache you have both had to endure.
I know the pain very well as i had 5mcs unexplained.
I gave up hope and thought i would never be a mummy but my prayers were answered after finally finding out my problem.
I had a problem with my immune system killing the babies. I had ivf with immune treatment and i am now blessed with 2 little girls.
Have you had any tests to see if you have an immune problem?

Wishing you both strength through this difficult time.

Love Carmela x


----------

